# Wish me luck



## bugzilla (May 10, 2008)

I've got an interview with work (ambulance service) to get on a Paramedic course  .

I'm not sure about my chances 'cos there's loads of competition but it's worth a go. I need to spend the weekend preparing though and have absolutely no idea what to prepare :blink: 

If I manage to get on I'll have to go to North Wales for 7 weeks intensive training then spend another 7 weeks in an operating theatre learning some skills on real patients  

Wish me luck

Huw


----------



## macro junkie (May 10, 2008)

so if we call 999 it might be u turning up ?


----------



## bugzilla (May 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> so if we call 999 it might be u turning up ?


Could well be now but I can't stick pins in people yet  . On the whole there's not alot of difference between a technician (what I do now) and a paramedic except when things get a bit serious they have more skills/drugs that they can use. And they get aid more


----------



## macro junkie (May 10, 2008)

good money?what do u do as a job now..are u planning on being a ambulance driver for your full time job..long hours?


----------



## bugzilla (May 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> good money?what do u do as a job now..are u planning on being a ambulance driver for your full time job..long hours?


That' what I do now. I'm an Ambulance Technician which is one step down from a paramedic. Most people wouldn't know the difference though since we generally do the same thing. Ambulance driver albels both jobs


----------



## macro junkie (May 10, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> That' what I do now. I'm an Ambulance Technician which is one step down from a paramedic. Most people wouldn't know the difference though since we generally do the same thing. Ambulance driver albels both jobs


great..how many hours a week do u work if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2008)

here's hoping for the best for you! ps do not tell them u play with bugs, it might go against u :lol:


----------



## Malnra (May 10, 2008)

Sending you much luck on the interview !


----------



## bugzilla (May 11, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> great..how many hours a week do u work if u dont mind me asking?


Officially 37.5 but we don't get a paid break so have to pay these back so it's really 39 hours average. Then we always at least 1/2 hour overrun plus overtime. Usually work closer to 50 hours average :lol: 



hibiscusmile said:


> here's hoping for the best for you! ps do not tell them u play with bugs, it might go against u :lol:


  What if I tell them I'm an amature entomologist, that'll baffle 'em :blink:


----------

